# A question about an expression



## ryunin (Mar 2, 2015)

How do you call the process when you decide to polish the final BW print on a fiber paper, after it has dried out? I cannot find that expression anywhere, and it is quite common, as far as I know,   in my country to polish the dry print to give it some gloss or something, but often it is left as it is without polishing. 

Thank you for help.


----------



## ryunin (Mar 2, 2015)

Actually you need a special device for this polishing job, it is an old heavy thing, but again, no idea what it is called in English, only in Czech.


----------



## chris (Mar 2, 2015)

Glazing is the term you are looking for. It was done by holding the print against a very smooth heated metal sheet. Alternatively you could squeegee the wet pint to a sheet of glass, with the emulsion side against the glass, and wait for it to dry and (hopefully) pop off. Which ever way it was done the print had to be wet.


----------



## ryunin (Mar 2, 2015)

Chris, thank you very much, and yes, the print has to be wet, I was wrong. BTW isn't it popular any more with photographers who make their own prints and if not, why?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2015)

What you want is a ferrotyping sheet or "ferrotyping tin", the heavy, polished metal sheet.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 2, 2015)

Ferrotyping doesn't seem to be used a lot as far as I know. I have some ferrotype plates that I've been using for my lumen prints (made using vintage expired B&W photo paper to do sun prints). I'm using RC paper and have not tried it with fiber paper.

After I run the lumen prints thru some diluted fixer (it's diluted due to the age of the paper) I squeegee the prints face down on the plate and let them air dry - til they pop off. I'm using small paper (5x7 or smaller), from what I understand it can be tricky to get a smooth finish especially with larger prints (I've had trouble sometimes even w/ small paper). To me it's rather experimental but I do get a nice shiny glossy finish.

I found out from an experienced photographer (who has done lab work etc. and participates in the FPP podcast) to add a little glycerin to the fixer. I found out the hard way to not accidently drop more than a couple of drops into a small tray of fixer or it ruins the print (turns it into a small oil slick! and removes some of the image). I've saved some prints that didn't turn out well to use to experiment with the amount and dilution of fixer and glycerin so I don't ruin a good print.

I first picked up some ferrotype plates at a camera swap just to use as a flat surface to squeegee and air dry prints (in the usual way, face side up). You want plates that are smooth and not too scratched. The ones I've found in good condition came in the original paper packaging and were probably stored that way. There used to be polish for the plates but I don't think it's made anymore, I just store mine carefully.

You could ask Leslie on the FPP Flickr group discussion page for more info.
Film Photography Project An Internet Radio Show On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2015)

A wonderful polish for ferrotyping sheets (as well as fine metal surfaces in silverplate, copper, or brass) is called *Simichrome* *Polish*. It is made in Germany and I use it a lot to polish metal surfaces without leaving any scratches. Simichrome polish is hands-down the best metal polish I have ever used. It is very gentle.

Amazon.com simichrome polishing paste


----------



## otherprof (Mar 2, 2015)

ryunin said:


> How do you call the process when you decide to polish the final BW print on a fiber paper, after it has dried out? I cannot find that expression anywhere, and it is quite common, as far as I know,   in my country to polish the dry print to give it some gloss or something, but often it is left as it is without polishing.
> 
> Thank you for help.


I remember having an electric print dryer, with highly polished metal surfaces that I think was designed to add the gloss as well as dry the prints. It was about 24" by 28", I think, and two sided. The prints were held against the metal surfaces by stretching and locking canvas sheets across them.  Does anyone else remember these? I didn't have much of a darkroom but I think it was one of my basic purchases. Maybe there are some online listed as print dryers.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 2, 2015)

I've seen a print dryer like you're describing Otherprof, I had been using a shared darkroom at a local university but I don't remember ever seeing anyone use it.

Thanks Derrel I think I'll try that. With the one tray that's scratched I just work around the scratches, which I can manage using the smallest paper, but polishing it might help!


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 5, 2015)

I had one of those print dryers, used it for drying fiber papers. It worked to give a flat print, but I do not remember ever polishing a final print. Sounds interesting.


----------

